
Katherine Johnson, mathematician and subject of 'Hidden Figures,' dies at 101 - kreeWall
https://abcnews.go.com/US/katherine-johnson-mathematician-real-life-subject-hidden-figures/story?id=69176001&fbclid=IwAR2FghUkBo9zAqYoG25Vwhjrc5N5Vm0ieJj6B-E76LJSKEHQqp0wKiYJmCA&fbclid=IwAR140G4JLon2ZSapNdrcWN9r7CW_sSILuL76wXVSZg5vdVNDMNL4EGzUz3M
======
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404733)

